# I'm new and in need of help/advice =]



## GraceyT_123 (Mar 10, 2008)

HeyI was told by the doctor that I had IBS last week, although have been having the symptoms for a while and what with uni and everything I ignored them until it got too much.Its a bit better now having a name to put to it, but my doctor hasn't been useful in offering help or support for the symptoms. She has given me some tablets for the spasms, but hasn't told me to keep a food diary like i've seen mentioned in a few posts on here! So i'm not sure what triggers it!Aswell.. I also mentioned to her that my breath has been bad.. (my oral hygiene is good and my dentist hasn't mentioned anything) all she said was that it was due to the gas and trapped stuff in my stomach... which is an explanation but she didn't say how I could sort it out!!!! Anybody know anything with regards to that?Any other advice would be good!!Thanks


----------



## sacha (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi,my doctor has been the same not very helpfull, dont get me wrong she has given me all types of tablets which havnt worked, i am currently on some at the moment. But when it comes to support and just some one to talk too i feel thats where they switch off. Which is why i am glad that i found this site.A food diary is usefull to keep, i did one for a while even if you dont share it with your doctor it can be usefull to you. I was told that i was diary intolerant so the specialist told me to cut it from my diet so i did for about a year. I started a food diary and even though i am in pain everyday still i found out that it made no diference eating diary foods to cutting it out my diet, so i continued eating diary.So its worth trying a diary you have go nothing to loose.What did u study at uni?sacha x


----------



## GraceyT_123 (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah... she hasn't been that helpfull and considering the nature of it, I would have expected to be given a bit more support. I've not been on the tablets that long so i'm not sure if they are helping yet or not... seems about the same really. I am glad I found this site too, because my mum doesn't really understand either and she's just thinking i'm over reacting. But I started a food diary today and so hopefully I will be able to notice something.I was told I was allergic to dairy too... it apparently was to blame for migranes that I use to get (which use to make me sick too)... but at the time I was a vegetarian and because I was allergic to so many of the meat replacement products I use to rely on cheese and milk alot. But I have since stopped having migranes and the sickness so I think it probably wasn't dairy.What foods do you find help? I'm in my second year of Geography and Heritage Conservation... the Geography part can sometimes be a nightmare with the field trips, an hour on a bus to get somewhere that doesn't have any toilets.. and then to spend anything up to 3/4 hours there. But atleast now I can a form from the Uni to excuse me from certain things etc. But I do feel a bit left out, especially if its group work and the others don't know why I didn't go on a field trip and just think i'm lazy! Grace xx


----------



## sacha (Mar 10, 2008)

My moms the same i have noticed if people dont understand what we have got then they think its all made up, and as you said over reacting about it all. Because i dont eat any gluten or wheat food i buy "free from" foods from sainsburys which is quite good, even though i am in pain after everything i eat it does help a bit. So if after a while you notice that any gluten, wheat or diary foods are making you feel worse and you decide to stop eating them then you should try the free from food it might help a bit. Alot of major supermarkets do there own brands of free from food, morrisons, asda, sainsburys and tesco. Unfortunatly it is more expensive than normal foods but if its worth it.Which uni are you at?sacha xx


----------



## GraceyT_123 (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah I have seen the prices of some of that stuff!! But I will try some to see if it helps... haven't really noticed anything yet that sets it off... although I had a few mini eggs yesterday which made me feel yuk =[ (which is really unfair as easter is coming up). Pass few nights i've been drinking pure camomile tea before I go to bed which I think has helped a little bit... but my hairdresser drinks white tea or something (she goes through many weird phases) and she said that it helps with bloating.. but I looked last night in tescos and couldn't find any.. shall have to ask her where she got it.I'm at Derby Uni.. as its one of two in the Uk that do the Heritage Conservation, and the other is Exeter I think which is alot further away as i'm near Peterborough which was featured in a delightful programme last night on BBC2 lol.Have you got msn?xx


----------



## sacha (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi,I have to do a new msn i think because i had to re set a new user log in on my laptop as i leaned on comp and put my screen upside down and couldnt get it back again lol.... My bf goes on my laptop aswell so we have seperate user names. Once i sort msn out i will let you know what it is.How are you?You will have to let me know if you get the tea your hairdresser suggested if it helps i might give it a go. I dont really drink tea but if it helps then im willing to try anything!I know what you mean about mini eggs, i loved the mini egg cakes and cant have them any more, i really miss them : (Do u stay on campus in derby or travel there? Derbys about an hour from where i live, i have college friends who live there. xx


----------



## GraceyT_123 (Mar 10, 2008)

Ok cool.. let me know when its sorted =]I'm alright today.. have been on rivita and lowfat cream cheese with some tomato all day because it doesn't irritate me too much =]How are you? Have you had a good day?Yeah I will ask my hairdresser she's coming on friday morning so i'll let you know =] I don't live in Derby atm because my flat mate had to move back home and I hated living by myself.. I tried to get a place in halls again but they didn't have any en-suite ones.. even though there are 10 disabled en-suite rooms free but apparently by law they have to keep them free for 'real' disabilites. I know it isn't a disability but having my own toilet is a real comfort!! Although i'm moving back in September and i'm in Derby every monday and tuesdayI love mini eggs.. do you find that dark chocolate sets you off?xx


----------



## sacha (Mar 10, 2008)

My days been okay today, my stomach was playing me up this morning, eased off this afternoon. But i have tried new crisp bread gluten and wheat free, ham, cheese, and crisps tonight and i felt in horrible pain, i had to take a codine. I was at my friends aswell. Its eased off alot now but i have got my hot water bottle on me at the mo. So ithink it might be the crispbread, im going to try it again tomorrow and if my stomach plays up again then i know its the crispbread because had everything else before and been okay with it. i noticed we were on here nearly the same time i was going to reply but didnt get the chance sorry as had to take my bf to his tae kwon do lesson. Do you have a boyfriend?I gather your hairdresser comes to your house then? Thats handy!How come your flatmate moved out? I know what you mean i would want to have my own en suite, i hate sharing where i live with my bfs family. Its not bad sharing with him, but everyone else i dont like too, especially because when i lived at home i used to have my own ensuite. How long does it take you to get to derby then from where you live? Do you only do monday and tuesdays at uni then?Who will you be living with september?Im okay with dark chocolate, i just dont really eat it, as dont really like it. I love galaxy chocolate though so eat that. xxx


----------



## GraceyT_123 (Mar 10, 2008)

Aarh right.. I get on ok with rivita so i've been eating them non stop lol. I do kinda have a boyfriend.. its kinda complicated.. we broke up in August after 4 years because he was working long hours and was always too tired to do the things I wanted to do. But we've seen each other every weekend since, which is probably all we'd see each other if we were going out! We've been to London several times in very nice hotels.. and we're planning a holiday in June... so we're practically going out.... lol. I dunno.. haha.Yeah she does.. she's really nice, although is trying to make me have my hair cut short lol! (Plus its handy having my highlights done at home.. get to nip to the loo if need be =])My flatmate found out she had lukemia, and so went home which is totally understandable! She's doing alright so far, so hopefully she's gunna be ok!It takes about two hours to get to Derby... the first train is a nightmare because its always packed and takes an hour and a half.. so i'm always very conscious of people being close and stuff. Yeah because i'm doing joint honours I take 8 modules each year, 4 before xmas and 4 after and they work out all day monday, tuesday morning then an hour either monday lunch time or after the lecture on tuesday! Probably going back into halls with some randoms or a friend whos fed up of commuting and as its our final year and stuff!!What do you do? I think I read in another post that you're going to college in september? I'm not sure though :S lol!You got much planned for the weekend?xx


----------



## sacha (Mar 10, 2008)

If your happy how u and ur sort of bf are then thats good for you lol. I know what u mean about having your hair cut short, i have long dark hair and had it cut to just above my sholders once i nearly cried, never again! lol....It sounds fun all your travelling, obviously your commited to what your doing least its only two days not all week long. So sorry to hear about your friend, i hope she gets through it all well, i used to know a girl who had lukemia from my primary school she got over it, and is fine now as far as i know. Yeah im going to college september part time evenings for two years to do an accsess to education studies course, then hopefully ill get into uni to do teaching degree, because really want to be a reception teacher, i cant wait to start my studies for it! im hoping to get into birmingham uni it wont take me long to drive there then. In the mean time i am looking to work, beacuse me and my bf jason were going to rent as we cant afford to buy our own place yet, but as i lost my job things have been put on a hold. So i thought if i do college part time i can work full time in day aswell as study, then we can afford to move out of his parents house. I know its going to be alot working and studying in evenings but if it gets me what i want then i will go for it!The problem is trying to find a job suitable for me to do, i even started looking at home jobs today on the internet, im just worried about having the same thing happen as my last job. Got no plans for weekend, im sure something will come up as always, iv got out the house more today than the whole week which has done me good. even though it was mainly going round supermarkets lol..iv got an exciting life lol...where are you planning to go in june?what you up to the weekend any thing exciting?xxx


----------



## GraceyT_123 (Mar 10, 2008)

Well things are ok.. so wouldn't want them changing too much =]My hair is really thick so I have to have it thined out a bit, and I'm very blonde haha.. I love it though! Couldn't imagine having short hair I love it loing.That sounds really good! I wouldn't mind being a Geography teacher once i'm done although I fancy being a conservation officer! I work occasionally for my parents cleaning newly built houses! Its not too bad because I can do it in my own time and theres a nice clean loo which only me and one other lady have the key for!! But I do carboots occasionally... got some nice bits.. costume jewellery, hat pins, compacts, tea sets... just weird pretty things that go cheap at the local auction.. I can do it in my own time and if I don't feel well one morning I don't have to!! We're thinking about Florida or Egypt for 10days! Should be a giggle!! You off on holiday this year?Not up to much at the weekend.. going out saturday night with a friend.. then not much really.. this is the last week of uni and easter hols start monday woop!! Hehe!I feel really yuk =[xx


----------



## sacha (Mar 10, 2008)

I hope your feeling better today. We were thinking of going away our friends know someone who has a villa in portugal but the flights were coming up expensive, and as i am not working at mo, so dont think that will happen and as we are trying to get our own place we should be keeping our money for that not going on holl, even though its really appealing. My friend went travelling last year to australia with her bf for a year, then when she come back moved to newquay, so we and another couple might go there to see her, but we know a lovely apartment place right opposite the sea so we might stay there. My friends mentioned camping but iv never done it, and i worry about not having toilet in same place as me, i dont like the though of getting up in the middle of the night and having to walk a bit in the cold to get to the toilet. Have you ever been camping?Florida or egypt sounds gr8! have you ever been to either of them before? Iv been to florida, but not egypt, my mom has several times and said it was nice. I would hide in your suitcase if i could with my bf lol...What does a conservation officer actually do?ru going out local to your house sat night?How long have you got off for easter??My bf breaks up from work nxt thursday for easter so looking forward to spending time with him, and having the company in the day. We are going bowling with friends on easter sunday, do you have any plans over easter holls?how have you been feeling today?okay i hope,xxx


----------



## GraceyT_123 (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah, i've been camping a few times when i'm on digs, and i've never had any real problems with it!!I've been to Florida before, and I love it there.. never been to Egypt.. still debating it because Egypt is sooo much hotter than Florida that time of the year.. and as we're not really sit and sunbath people we like it at a temperature where you can still go do stuff!! So we're very tempted by Florida again! Lol.A conservation officer is someone who is usually employed by a county council, to just go and keep an eye on listed buildings, scheduled monuments and if a museum needs help/advice on conserving an artefact they call in the conservation officer.. as well as being on site at digs, and if something signifcant is found giving the ok for it to be excavated, as most of the time there are finds, but theres no point digging them up if theres not a museum with space to take them and the money to conserve them!I didn't go out last night, ended up having a night in! Was at the stables all day and so was exhausted, and was in bed by 9 lol. Did you get upto much last night?Haven't got many plans over easter except to get on top of some assignments.. perhaps take my twin step nieces to this wood that does egg hunts on easter sunday! Then got the 'bfs' birthday!My stomach feels ok today.. apart from a bit achey when I must of pulled something yday, but I was doing loooads of exercise yday, and had a really nice dinner of wheat/dairy/gluten free pasta bake (courtesy of Tescos free from range!) and it was soo yummy!! So I feel really good today!! Its typical that I have a good day when I have nothing at all planned!!How have you been? And oooh the tea is Clipper White Tea.. you can get it from tesco and its in a grey box, and its for antioxidants or something lol.. but my hairdresser swears it helps with her bloating and cramp (she doesn't have IBS, but since an operation to have a bladder sling or something, she's been having IBS like problems, although her doc says it isn't! But apparently this tea helps!) And also she says one bag is too strong for one cup, so if you put a tea bag in a cup, then pour boiling water on it, then just leave it for a minute till the water turns a sort of greyish brown colour, then take it out and you can use it again! She doesn't take it with milk or sugar.. I got some last night and haven't tried any yet.. so don't know what it tastes like, but I imagine it wouldn't be too bad!!!Ahh another essay for you to get through lol =]Hope you're feeling ok, and hope you're weekend has been good =]xx


----------



## sacha (Mar 10, 2008)

Well here it goes here is your essay back haha : )Glad your stomachs feeling okay today, what exercise where you doing? I keep thinking of doing swimming or an exercise class because i dont do any thing. I am naturally slim but still need some exercise, especially as i am not working at the mo think it will give me something to do and get me out the house. How many horses do you have then? i just stayed in last night had a few drinks of cherry lambriney i love the stuff, its like pop to me!!! What do you like to drink? whens your "bf's" bday and whats his name?I havnt saw the pasta bake from tesco, iv gone off pasta the last few months i think its because jason and i were having it all the time and i have got sick of it.lol...I will try the tea thanks for letting me know i will try and get some this week, i really get bloated so hopefully it will help. Iv been ok, i had a pork chop dinner earlier, it made me feel a bit yuk, but wasnt too bad. I also made a cake y.day cheats cake lol. It was one you can buy in a packet it was a gluten, wheat free, diary free chocolate cake its sooo yummmy lol : ) so i have jst eaten some of that with ice cream it was delicious but made me feel a bit iffy. I went to sainsburys y.day and found a curry sauce gluten and diary free so i might try that in bit for tea with rice and chicken. it looks quite nice. Thats if my stomach ache goes away first.I cant believe how quick the weekend has gone, i love having jason with me weekend times its lovely to have the company.Oh i was worrying about telling my dad that i wasnt working but i spoke to him friday about it, and he was fine with me which i was pleased about, he already knew my younger brother and sister must have told him. So thats one less thing i need to worry about now: ) Do you have any brother or sisters?Hope you have a nice night, enjoy the rest of your weekendxxx


----------



## GraceyT_123 (Mar 10, 2008)

=]I find that swimming helps, even if i feel bloated i make myself go swimming, usually to a late night ladies only session. It helps me sleep anyway! I was exercising my horse and two of my friends horses as he was away and so was riding from about 8am-8pm.. but I felt soo much better sunday!I like cheeky v if i'm out.. love it! And can easily manage a pitcher to myself lol!! Although i'm partial to pink champagne, well champagne in general. And love white wine! Occasionally locally made cider and beer lol.His name is Ian! And I have no idea what to get him!! He's soo picky and prefers practical gifts, to something sentimental (although he has kept some bits and bobs i've given him over the years lol). I absolutely loved the pasta bake.. it didn't seem as heavy as regular pasta and was nice with some salad and carrot salad =]It wasn't an actual pasta bake sauce, it was a sun dried tomato sauce, but i just put it in the oven with a little bit of cheese and it was soo nice!! I can't really eat much meat atm, just makes me feel yuk!Yeh i have a younger brother =]What you upto this week?xx


----------



## sacha (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi,Im planning to go shopping tomorrow to sutton coldfield, have you heard of that area? Planning to buy a swimming costume, and few other bits and pieces, then if manage to get costume might go swimming on wednesday in the day. I also want to go to tescos this week to get few things and the tea you mentioned. How old is your brother and whats his name? How long have you had your horse for, do ypu keep him/her local to your house? How have you been feeling?I eat a few crisp breads yesterday they are gluten and wheat free, they are delicious, but they gave me so much pain afterwards, they did before when i had them, but i thought i would try them again to make sure it was them. So unfortunatly i wont be eating them again, so think my bf jason will eat them as he quite likes them. How old is Ian? im sure you will think of something for him, when is his birthday? whats the date of your birthday?Oh what i was going to ask you is do you have a facebook account?Have you broke up for easter yet. what are you up to this week, any thing exciting?It sounds like you drink alot of different things, i like champagne but find the fizzy bubbles dont react with my stomach very well, same with fizzy pop, so i put ice cubes in when i want a fizzy drink to stop it being so fizzy. I am a rose wine drinker, but do qiute like white. I cant stand beer yuk lol....hope you have had a nice day and night what ever youve been up too.xxx


----------



## GraceyT_123 (Mar 10, 2008)

I have heard of it, yes.. but not sure if it was for the shops or not. Lol. Hope you get sorted =]His name is Liam, and he's 17, almost 18. He's been a bit irritating lately.. but is the only one who really believes me (my mum thinks its because i'm 'lazy' although when she's at work she doesn't see what I do, and so its grrr) and if i'm feeling really yuk he'll get me a hot water bottle and a cup of tea. Lol. How old are your brother and sister?Her name is Accello.. and she's not technically mine anymore. The stables where I keep here are about 10 miles away, and when I moved to uni, said they'd feed and keep her as long as they could use her for lessons! So I get to see her when I fancy, and she's never too bored! Even now that i'm home, with uni I can't afford to keep her, or the time to look after her properly yet so its an ideal situation till I graduate and get some money!Do you have any pets?He's gunna be 22 on the 26th March.... and still have no idea what to get him. I'm 19, 20 on the 12th July!! Whens your bday?Yes I do have a facebook account... my email is [email protected], i've broken up for easter.. haven't got much planned. Was going to work but we need these health and safety cards and you need to sit a quick test! So probably won't work till next week! I'm having my highlights done wednesday and will feel a bit more human when my roots are done. Erm.. then apart from that just some housework, and some shopping!! Might go to York to take my cousin an easter egg. But apart from that not alot.I'm addicted to rice cakes atm, and the last few days thats all i've really eaten.. and my mum thinks i'm doing it for attention.. not the fact that they don't make me feel like a bloody whale, and don't leave me in agony!! But i'm starting to crave real food, so will go shopping so I don't have a mega binge on anything I can get my hands on. Do you ever get like that?I don't drink fizzy pop that much at all. But I don't find champagne upsets me too much, I love it! And I collect bottles of Moet.. and have one bottle for everytime I've been out of the country (buy it in airports haha) Haven't drank any of it.. just saving it for something.. no idea what though lol!Hope you have a good day =]xx


----------



## sacha (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi sorry i didnt get back to you yesterday i went to sutton as i told you.Iv been feeling not well last night ihad rainbow fried rice from my local chineese and it made me curl up in so much pain after i ahd eaten it. Normally its to bad, but i have decided i wont be having it again. So this morning i still was not feeling great, so i never went swimming today. I am planning to go tomorrow, i think my brother alex might come aswell he is 12 it was birthday on2nd march. As my mom said that she doesnt think he will want to go shopping to sutton with her, as he broke up from school today for easter.My sister is callled Dominique and she is 13, she will be 14 in may. She seems older than she is.I dont have any pets but jasons parents have a cockateil called peter in the house, he is lovely, i treat him like he is my pet, i like whistleing to to communicate with him. Jasons brother has a beared dragon called leon. Hes a bit scary lol....I used to have cravings that lasted a month then i would move onto something else, i am loving mild cheese, that craving has been going on for months now. I will just slice it off the block and eat it when i am a bit peckish, or when i am waiting for me tea to cook. Rice cakes are nice, i have lightly salted ones gluten and wheat free from sainsburys but they make me very thirsty. What have you been up to today?Hope you have had nice night.xxx


----------

